# My first crypt flower.



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm happy that after 2years of growing them emersed i successfully gotten my crypt to flower. So here's the picture. I think its wenditti. Can you guys help id it please. Thank you!!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Fazdi,

Congratulations! That is a nice achievement.

Tough to see from the photo but I believe it is a wendtii.


----------

